# Uomini e videogiochi.



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

Considerato che la fascia d'età dei videogiocatori più accaniti, in Italia, è quella del 30-45. Considerato che i profitti dell'industria videoludica sono enormemente superiori a quelli del cinema. Considerato che in Italia i videogiochi sono ancora considerati una forma di alienazione da ragazzini sfigati (e infatti non ci sono nè veri investimenti nè interesse a sviluppare davvero le professionalità necessarie), e quindi preferiamo sommergere di milioni le software house americane e scandinave piuttosto che fare informazione e formazione in questo paese di ritardati per scelta.

Cosa ne pensate degli uomini cresciuti cui piacciono (parecchio) i videogiochi?


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Considerato che la fascia d'età dei videogiocatori più accaniti, in Italia, è quella del 30-45. Considerato che i profitti dell'industria videoludica sono enormemente superiori a quelli del cinema. Considerato che in Italia i videogiochi sono ancora considerati una forma di alienazione da ragazzini sfigati (e infatti non ci sono nè veri investimenti nè interesse a sviluppare davvero le professionalità necessarie), e quindi preferiamo sommergere di milioni le software house americane e scandinave piuttosto che fare informazione e formazione in questo paese di ritardati per scelta.
> 
> Cosa ne pensate degli uomini cresciuti cui piacciono (parecchio) i videogiochi?


hai letto il treddì di là? :carneval:


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai letto il treddì di là? :carneval:


No. Quale?

Edit - Ma l'abbiamo aperto praticamente in contemporanea!!


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No. Quale?
> 
> Edit - Ma l'abbiamo aperto praticamente in contemporanea!!


maschi e playstation..

no è stato un deragliamento dal 3d della nuova, abbiamo iniziato a parlare di videogiochi!


personalmente non ci trovo nulla di strano. io ho sempre giocato ai videogiochi, ora di meno per questioni di poco tempo libero  

giocavo ai survival horror  strano ma vero, detesto i film horror ma sono una grandissima estimatrice di videogiochi del genere.. 

il mio lui gioca a PES, GTA, COD etc. Non ci vedo nulla di strano


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> maschi e playstation..
> 
> no è stato un deragliamento dal 3d della nuova, abbiamo iniziato a parlare di videogiochi!
> 
> ...



Io ci gioco due o tre volte all'anno...mai amato videogiochi...mai


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci gioco due o tre volte all'anno...mai amato videogiochi...mai


e quando giochi a cosa giochi mastro oscuro? io solo a quelli che fanno paura


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> e quando giochi a cosa giochi mastro oscuro? io solo a quelli che fanno paura



Ero appassionato di Risiko.E a livello regionale quando ero piccolo ero qualcuno a dama.....!


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero appassionato di Risiko.E a livello regionale quando ero piccolo ero qualcuno a dama.....!


ma mica sono videogiochi..sono giochi da tavolo... 

a Risiko io so un fenomeno, sappilo  e pure a scacchi. dama di meno...


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ma mica sono videogiochi..sono giochi da tavolo...
> 
> a Risiko io so un fenomeno, sappilo  e pure a scacchi. dama di meno...


Videogiochi?durante le festività...a pes.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Videogiochi?durante le festività...a pes.


vai d'accordo con Mr Nob


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> vai d'accordo con Mr Nob



D'altronde....non poteva essere diversamente.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'altronde....non poteva essere diversamente.


 assolutamente!

senti ma a PES che squadra scegli?


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e pure a scacchi.


A che livello, my Queen?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Considerato che la fascia d'etÃ  dei videogiocatori piÃ¹ accaniti, in Italia, Ã¨ quella del 30-45. Considerato che i profitti dell'industria videoludica sono enormemente superiori a quelli del cinema. Considerato che in Italia i videogiochi sono ancora considerati una forma di alienazione da ragazzini sfigati (e infatti non ci sono nÃ¨ veri investimenti nÃ¨ interesse a sviluppare davvero le professionalitÃ  necessarie), e quindi preferiamo sommergere di milioni le software house americane e scandinave piuttosto che fare informazione e formazione in questo paese di ritardati per scelta.
> 
> Cosa ne pensate degli uomini cresciuti cui piacciono (parecchio) i videogiochi?


Ci sono cresciuto. Commodore 64, Amiga 500, PC, Playstation (tre, attualmente).


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Videogiochi?durante le festività...a pes.


:up:


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci sono cresciuto. Commodore 64 >>> Amiga 500 >>> PC >>> Playstation (tre, attualmente).


Non dubitavo. Stima.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Considerato che la fascia d'età dei videogiocatori più accaniti, in Italia, è quella del 30-45. Considerato che i profitti dell'industria videoludica sono enormemente superiori a quelli del cinema. Considerato che in Italia i videogiochi sono ancora considerati una forma di alienazione da ragazzini sfigati (e infatti non ci sono nè veri investimenti nè interesse a sviluppare davvero le professionalità necessarie), e quindi preferiamo sommergere di milioni le software house americane e scandinave piuttosto che fare informazione e formazione in questo paese di ritardati per scelta.
> 
> *Cosa ne pensate degli uomini cresciuti cui piacciono (parecchio) i videogiochi?*


Se non diventa una fissazione (ma vale per qualunque cosa)ne penso solo bene è un bel divertimento... ma la cosa davvero divertente è sentire certa gente che guarda la tv magari parecchie ore al giorno, criticare poi chi si diverte videogiocando. Che tra l'altro non è un'attività puramente passiva come stare davanti alla tv.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> A che livello, my Queen?


puramente amatoriale, nessun torneo ufficiale  qualche torneo casareccio nelle serate di Macro Games Night, per il resto ho sempre giocato con mio padre e con amici..

c'è stato un periodo in cui ero parecchio "in fissa", cercavo di studiarmi i meccanismi di apertura e finali nei manuali :rotfl: ma poi alla fine era un po' inutile perchè ogni partita è a sè  e diciamo che bisogna inventare più che imparare...

tu giochi??


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se non diventa una fissazione (ma vale per qualunque cosa)ne penso solo bene è un bel divertimento... ma la cosa davvero divertente è sentire certa gente che guarda la tv magari parecchie ore al giorno, criticare poi chi si diverte videogiocando. Che tra l'altro non è un'attività puramente passiva come stare davanti alla tv.


grande :up: io detesto la tv :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente!
> 
> senti ma a PES che squadra scegli?


bayer monaco.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grande :up: io detesto la tv :rotfl::rotfl:


guarda, ieri sera mi son visto il moto gp e un po' di gol della maggica in terra di Spagna :singleeye: erano giorni che non accendevo... poi d'estate, ma CIAONE proprio :up:


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bayer monaco.


buuuu!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bayer monaco.


io sempre il Boca Junior... per chi mi becca online, il team è LA MITAD MAS UNO


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> buuuu!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Gioco sulla velocità della ali...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> guarda, ieri sera mi son visto il moto gp e un po' di gol della maggica in terra di Spagna :singleeye: erano giorni che non accendevo... poi d'estate, ma CIAONE proprio :up:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: CIAONE PROPRIO pure per me!

la maggica.. mi perdo le prime di campionato  con grande giuoia del mio uomo.. t'ho detto che porello, è antiromanista, sì? che brutta cosa.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gioco sulla velocità della ali...


ho capito, buuuu uguale. 

li odio :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: CIAONE PROPRIO pure per me!
> 
> la maggica.. mi perdo le prime di campionato  con grande giuoia del mio uomo.. t'ho detto che porello, è antiromanista, sì? che brutta cosa.


si, tiene al Milan giusto? :sonar: Ma perchè le perdi?


----------



## Vincent Vega (10 Agosto 2015)

Come Oscuro: poche volte all'anno. Durante le feste, quando si torna bambini, o nell'attesa del pranzo a casa di mio fratello..solo PES. 
Quando vivevo solo mi piacevano i giochi manageriali o Civilization, al pc. Solo che ti portano via ore e notti...


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: CIAONE PROPRIO pure per me!
> 
> la maggica.. mi perdo le prime di campionato  con grande giuoia del mio uomo.. t'ho detto che porello, è antiromanista, sì? che brutta cosa.



Ecco l'unica cosa buona....è antiromanista..come me.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, tiene al Milan giusto? :sonar: Ma perchè le perdi?


sì.. non è tanto per il Milan, mi è sempre piaciuta come squadra. è proprio che è filolaziale, porello. 
e in finale di champions tifava Juve.

porello perchè sarà un luuuungo campionato.

sto fuori Italia Mr Nob, rientro il 3 settembre.....


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco l'unica cosa buona....è antiromanista..come me.


..........

come sarebbe che sei antiromanista? io non la sapevo sta cosa. 

ma poi non avevi fatto pace coi tifosi romanisti?


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ..........
> 
> come sarebbe che sei antiromanista? io non la sapevo sta cosa.
> 
> ma poi non avevi fatto pace coi tifosi romanisti?



SI,con le tifose....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,con le tifose....:rotfl:


ecco appunto e io che sono? 

Claudio ti prego non mi dire che sei più simpatizzante della Lazie perchè non potrei reggere questo colpo.

per favore.


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> ecco appunto e io che sono?
> 
> Claudio ti prego non mi dire che sei più simpatizzante della Lazie perchè non potrei reggere questo colpo.
> 
> per favore.


Pessimi rapporti con entrambe.Dopo alcuni eventi tragici dell'anno scorso poi....lasciamo stare.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pessimi rapporti con entrambe.Dopo alcuni eventi tragici dell'anno scorso poi....lasciamo stare.


beh su quello sono d'accordissimo, lo sai.


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> beh su quello sono d'accordissimo, lo sai.


Quando uno sbaglia è tutta una curva applaude e scrive gastone libero....!Bè il punto del non ritorno....


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì.. non è tanto per il Milan, mi è sempre piaciuta come squadra. *è proprio che è filolaziale, porello.
> e in finale di champions tifava Juve.
> *
> porello perchè sarà un luuuungo campionato.
> ...


ellamadonna... portalo dal veterinario e sopprimilo dai 
vabbè Missum Ban, tornerai che abbiamo 6 punti


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando uno sbaglia è tutta una curva applaude e scrive gastone libero....!Bè il punto del non ritorno....


ma Gastone non era Genny? del Napoli? non te sto a seguì...


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> ma Gastone non era Genny? del Napoli? non te sto a seguì...



No,gastone è il tifoso romanista che ha sparato...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ellamadonna... portalo dal veterinario e sopprimilo dai
> vabbè Missum Ban, tornerai che abbiamo 6 punti


Mr Nob mi ha colta il lieve sospetto che me lo faccia apposta, in quanto io notoriamente essere grandissima rosicona calcistica :carneval:

eh speriamo....ma io non ho ancora capito, ma qui compriamo, compriamo, ma chi abbiamo ceduto?

non me toccassero Kevin che faccio un casino


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,gastone è il tifoso romanista che ha sparato...


ah sì De Santis, è vero..

vabbè le curve fanno schifo, lo sai come la penso


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Mr Nob mi ha colta il lieve sospetto che me lo faccia apposta, in quanto io notoriamente essere grandissima rosicona calcistica :carneval:
> 
> eh speriamo....ma io non ho ancora capito, ma qui compriamo, compriamo, ma chi abbiamo ceduto?
> 
> non me toccassero Kevin che faccio un casino


Romagnoli... bella cazzata :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Romagnoli... bella cazzata :unhappy:


bah... dici? ma a 30 milioni? alla fine li valeva?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Considerato che la fascia d'età dei videogiocatori più accaniti, in Italia, è quella del 30-45. Considerato che i profitti dell'industria videoludica sono enormemente superiori a quelli del cinema. Considerato che in Italia i videogiochi sono ancora considerati una forma di alienazione da ragazzini sfigati (e infatti non ci sono nè veri investimenti nè interesse a sviluppare davvero le professionalità necessarie), e quindi preferiamo sommergere di milioni le software house americane e scandinave piuttosto che fare informazione e formazione in questo paese di ritardati per scelta.
> 
> Cosa ne pensate degli uomini cresciuti cui piacciono (parecchio) i videogiochi?


Che devono ancora finire di crescere  scherzo gioco anche io a video giochi qualche volta . tornando alla domanda se la parte ludica non rischia di divenire un'ossessione ma solo svago saltuario o che impegna poco tempo durante la giornata per me è piacevole.


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*Ma*



Nobody ha detto:


> Romagnoli... bella cazzata :unhappy:



Inosmma...25 più 3 di bonus,una bella plusvalenza...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Inosmma...25 più 3 di bonus,una bella plusvalenza...


so d'accordo con mastro oscuro :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bah... dici? ma a 30 milioni? alla fine li valeva?


Non l'avrei mai dato... ha solo 20 anni, per me è già molto forte, ha le potenzialità per diventare un campione vero. Tieni pure conto che ormai i grandi difensori sono difficili da trovare.


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> Non l'avrei mai dato... ha solo 20 anni, per me è già molto forte, ha le potenzialità per diventare un campione vero. Tieni pure conto che ormai i grandi difensori sono difficili da trovare.



Sul discorso tecnico...è tutto da vedere se diventerà un campione...ma il bilancio della roma....


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Inosmma...25 più 3 di bonus,una bella plusvalenza...


Cla' spero di sbagliare... per me il Milan ha fatto un affare. Questo tra qualche anno può valere il doppio...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non l'avrei mai dato... ha solo 20 anni, per me è già molto forte, ha le potenzialità per diventare un campione vero. Tieni pure conto che ormai i grandi difensori sono difficili da trovare.


sì quello è vero.. ma 30 milioni sono tanti... ma UANGAMMMBINGUA :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è andato al Lione o no?

comunque leggevo che vogliamo prendere Ranocchia....


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> Cla' spero di sbagliare... per me il Milan ha fatto un affare. Questo tra qualche anno può valere il doppio...



Si,ma anche la Metà.....


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì quello è vero.. ma 30 milioni sono tanti... ma *UANGAMMMBINGUA *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è andato al Lione o no?
> 
> comunque leggevo che vogliamo prendere Ranocchia....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:stavano trattando, non lo so... ecco avrei venduto lui, e tenuto il ragazzino


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma anche la Metà.....


si, anche la metà... sono scommesse, però a me pare che ha stoffa buona. Poi è un mancino, sempre più difficile trovare un bel centrale a sinistra.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:stavano trattando, non lo so... ecco avrei venduto lui, e tenuto il ragazzino



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque siamo sempre i soliti.. l'altro giorno mezza curva a Fiumicino ad aspettare Dzeko... ogni volta che arriva uno lo facciamo sentire un semidio... poi prendiamo le sole.

ma Kevin? mica daremo via Strootman vero? è il mio preferito


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> si, anche la metà... sono scommesse, però a me pare che ha stoffa buona. Poi è un mancino, sempre più difficile trovare un bel centrale a sinistra.


Io ho molto occhio nel giudicare da centrocampo in su....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> comunque siamo sempre i soliti.. l'altro giorno mezza curva a Fiumicino ad aspettare Dzeko... ogni volta che arriva uno lo facciamo sentire un semidio... poi prendiamo le sole.
> 
> ma Kevin? mica daremo via Strootman vero? è il mio preferito


Gioca ancora?


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gioca ancora?


come sarebbe gioca ancora... ..certo che gioca..


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho molto occhio nel giudicare da centrocampo in su....:rotfl:


Sarà che giocavo in porta, io sempre il contrario


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> comunque siamo sempre i soliti.. l'altro giorno mezza curva a Fiumicino ad aspettare Dzeko... ogni volta che arriva uno lo facciamo sentire un semidio... poi prendiamo le sole.
> 
> ma Kevin? mica daremo via Strootman vero? è il mio preferito


si, che poi Dzeko vale metà Batistuta


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, che poi Dzeko vale metà Batistuta


ecco appunto. come quando arrivo Batista, tutti iper fomentati "la bestia, la bestia" e poi....:blank:


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> Sarà che giocavo in porta, io sempre il contrario


Ecco sarà che gioco da metà in campo in su....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco appunto. come quando arrivo Batista, tutti iper fomentati "la bestia, la bestia" e poi....:blank:


eh lo so... l'ultimo vero colpo è stato il ninja... è una bestiaccia


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so... l'ultimo vero colpo è stato il ninja... è una bestiaccia



Bravo ma coglione.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco sarà che gioco da metà in campo in su....:rotfl:


si avevo letto


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravo ma coglione.


ma non sai quanto :rotfl: l'ho incontrato in giro quando era ancora qui, diverse volte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma non sai quanto :rotfl: l'ho incontrato in giro quando era ancora qui, diverse volte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco...stessa cosa io ma a roma.Il classico che fa er duro...ma appena vola na pizza è la sua....ci siamo guardati molto male....


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco...stessa cosa io ma a roma.Il classico che fa er duro...ma appena vola na pizza è la sua....ci siamo guardati molto male....


davvero?? hai incontrato Nainggolan?


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma non sai quanto :rotfl: l'ho incontrato in giro quando era ancora qui, diverse volte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma tipo? è arrogante vè? mi sa pure parecchio testa calda...


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma tipo? è arrogante vè? mi sa pure parecchio testa calda...


arrogantello ma fondamentalmente un cazzone... tendenzialmente di testa ancora un bimbominkia. Però sportivamente ok, ci sta con la testa, mai visto fare la movida come tanti altri cazzari della squadra che incocciavi, fissi col mojito in mano.


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> davvero?? hai incontrato Nainggolan?



Alla stazione termini...con una guardia giurata..a fargli da scorta...ci siamo guardati pure male...ma dimmi te se pe no stronzo simile...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alla stazione termini...con una guardia giurata..a fargli da scorta...ci siamo guardati pure male...ma dimmi te se pe no stronzo simile...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vabbè mo è stronzo perchè t'ha guardato male.. che poi me immagino come l'hai guardato te....


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vabbè mo è stronzo perchè t'ha guardato male.. che poi me immagino come l'hai guardato te....


Perché trovo osceno che te ne vai con quest'aria da cazzo in giro,con sto sguardo di sfida senza motivo alcuno ...questo ar tufello campava 3 minuti....


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perché trovo osceno che te ne vai con quest'aria da cazzo in giro,con sto sguardo di sfida senza motivo alcuno ...questo ar tufello campava 3 minuti....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

appunto, mi immagino come l'hai guardato


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> appunto, mi immagino come l'hai guardato


Si...a lui e alla guardia giurata...che poi forse ha pure capito...che  non ero uno che aspettava il treno...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...a lui e alla guardia giurata...che poi forse ha pure capito...che  non ero uno che aspettava il treno...


sei proprio un coatto quando fai così mastro oscuro :rotfl: imbruttisci ai calciatori e alle guardie giurate! mito.


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> sei proprio un coatto quando fai così mastro oscuro :rotfl: imbruttisci ai calciatori e alle guardie giurate! mito.


No,il contrario....che cazzo te guardi?Non fai paura a nessuno e non sei nessuno....sembri solo un gallo coglione....


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,il contrario....che cazzo te guardi?Non fai paura a nessuno e non sei nessuno....sembri solo un gallo coglione....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: negli anni '90 a Roma ce se accoltellava per un "ma che cazzo te guardi"....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: negli anni '90 a Roma ce se accoltellava per un "ma che cazzo te guardi"....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Io stavo li per lavoro...e non me devi rompe er cazzo....che crei questioni....cammina..e non rompe er cazzo,sei un privilegiato...non cercare provocazioni e provocatori...che poi se becchi il tifoso della Lazie fatto bene ....becchi pure du pizze e la domenica vai a giocare con il traumatologico del sant'Andrea....


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io stavo li per lavoro...e non me devi rompe er cazzo....che crei questioni....cammina..e non rompe er cazzo,sei un privilegiato...non cercare provocazioni e provocatori...che poi se becchi il tifoso della Lazie fatto bene ....becchi pure du pizze e la domenica vai a giocare con il traumatologico del sant'Andrea....


sei coattissimo   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: in senso buono dico  j'adore!


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> sei coattissimo   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: in senso buono dico  j'adore!


Ma no,sono solo uno he non vuole problemi inutili dai coglioni.Che so coatto?


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,sono solo uno he non vuole problemi inutili dai coglioni.Che so coatto?


sì :rotfl: ma in senso buono.... quando scrivi così "cammina....e non rompe er cazzo....cammina...." :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> sì :rotfl: ma in senso buono.... quando scrivi così "cammina....e non rompe er cazzo....cammina...." :rotfl::rotfl:


Insomma prima so pariolo,poi coatto...poi so magro poi piazzato...te sei confusa....:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: *negli anni '90 a Roma ce se accoltellava per un "ma che cazzo te guardi"*....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bah penso che pure prima e dopo ... comunque non sarebbe da andarne proprio fieri IMHO :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma prima so pariolo,poi coatto...poi so magro poi piazzato...te sei confusa....:rotfl:


quanti mastri oscuri ho conosciuto, forse mi sbaglio!! :rotfl::rotfl:

sei pariolo come ti vesti e sei coatto quando fai il coatto


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Bah penso che pure prima e dopo ... comunque non sarebbe da andarne proprio fieri IMHO :facepalm:


ma infatti nessuno ne va fiero


----------



## zanna (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma infatti nessuno ne va fiero


L'uso pesante di :rotfl: febbemi pensare diversamente ...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> L'uso pesante di :rotfl: febbemi pensare diversamente ...


naa, stavo sfottendo bonariamente mastro oscuro.. e quando lo faccio abuso di :rotfl: e


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se non diventa una fissazione (ma vale per qualunque cosa)ne penso solo bene è un bel divertimento... ma la cosa davvero divertente è sentire certa gente che guarda la tv magari parecchie ore al giorno, criticare poi chi si diverte videogiocando. Che tra l'altro non è un'attività puramente passiva come stare davanti alla tv.


Stima, tu quoque.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu giochi??


Sono stato agonista per diversi anni in gioventù. Giocavo in Seconda Nazionale, ma non credo sarei cresciuto oltre, considerato che a quel punto si studiava già parecchio. Sono completamente fermo da più di 10 anni.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Quando vivevo solo mi piacevano i giochi manageriali o Civilization, al pc. Solo che ti portano via ore e notti...


Se l'alternativa è la TV, per me rimangono spese bene. Soprattutto quando la scelta è su COME cazzeggiare.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che devono ancora finire di crescere  scherzo gioco anche io a video giochi qualche volta . tornando alla domanda se la parte ludica non rischia di divenire un'ossessione ma solo svago saltuario o che impegna poco tempo durante la giornata per me è piacevole.


Ecco, probabilmente è qui che arriva il dubbio da cui il topic. Il discriminante tempo e suo impatto nel quotidiano. Molti videogiochi di grande diffusione - per quello faccio una bella distinzione tra giocatori e hobbisti - possono essere giocati a livelli tali da richiedere studio e allenamento. Parliamo di titoli giocati da milioni di persone in tutto il mondo, in alcuni casi con un circuito professionale o sportivo dedicato (in alcuni paesi le partite più attese vengono trasmesse in TV). In Italia, normalmente questa viene definita ossessione. Per come la vedo io, è un investimento di tempo per passione, come potrebbe essere per qualsiasi attività (scacchi, parapendio, astronomia, ecc.); eppure, mi pare che nell'opinione comunque, quando si parla di videogiochi questo paragone non sia ritenuto concepibile.

D'altra parte molti adulti italiani ignorano l'animazione cinematografica o i fumetti credendo siano prodotti per bambini. E fino a relativamente pochi anni fa, la musica non era considerata un mestiere rispettabile. Insomma, bella gente.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, probabilmente è qui che arriva il dubbio da cui il topic. Il discriminante tempo e suo impatto nel quotidiano. Molti videogiochi di grande diffusione - per quello faccio una bella distinzione tra giocatori e hobbisti - possono essere giocati a livelli tali da richiedere studio e allenamento. Parliamo di titoli giocati da milioni di persone in tutto il mondo, in alcuni casi con un circuito professionale o sportivo dedicato (in alcuni paesi le partite più attese vengono trasmesse in TV). In Italia, normalmente questa viene definita ossessione. Per come la vedo io, è un investimento di tempo per passione, come potrebbe essere per qualsiasi attività (scacchi, parapendio, astronomia, ecc.); eppure, mi pare che nell'opinione comunque, quando si parla di videogiochi questo paragone non sia ritenuto concepibile.
> 
> D'altra parte molti adulti italiani ignorano l'animazione cinematografica o i fumetti credendo siano prodotti per bambini. E fino a relativamente pochi anni fa, la musica non era considerata un mestiere rispettabile. Insomma, bella gente.


Capito, però immagino che chi si impegna così tanto non tiene famiglia e lo svolge come attività principale quindi remunerativa.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capito, però immagino che chi si impegna così tanto non tiene famiglia e lo svolge come attività principale quindi remunerativa.


No, perchè sarebbe dire che se hai famiglia non puoi essere così tanto appassionato di montagna da spendere in attrezzatura, allenarti, documentarti sulle vie e la logistica, e programmare viaggi o vacanze apposta. Invece questo succede ed è considerato normale e accettabilissimo, se non problematico per la coppia/famiglia. E' che arrampicarsi - come innumerevoli altre attività - è considerato più "adulto". Credo che il punto sia quello.

Tra l'altro, ci sono sempre più paesi in cui la carriera di videogiocatore (e non parlo di giochi d'azzardo) è ormai considerata alla stregua del professionismo sportivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, perchè sarebbe dire che se hai famiglia non puoi essere così tanto appassionato di montagna da spendere in attrezzatura, documentarti sulle vie e la logistica, e programmare viaggi o vacanze apposta. Invece questo succede ed è considerato normale e accettabilissimo, se non problematico per la coppia/famiglia. Solo che arrampicarsi - come innumerevoli altre attività - è considerato più "adulto". Credo che il punto sia quello.
> 
> Tra l'altro, ci sono sempre più paesi in cui la carriera di videogiocatore (e non parlo di giochi d'azzardo) è ormai considerata alla stregua del professionismo sportivo.


Insomma un po' di differenza la percepisco: vado a fare trekking nel fine settimana o nel periodo delle ferie contro mi dedico a un video gioco  di ruolo per 5/6 ora al giorno ogni giorno, un impegno di tempo diverso.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Insomma un po' di differenza la percepisco: vado a fare trekking nel fine settimana o nel periodo delle ferie contro mi dedico a un video gioco  di ruolo per 5/6 ora al giorno ogni giorno, un impegno di tempo diverso.


No, io non parlo del trekking domenicale. 
Intendo una passione seguita con dedizione. Attrezzatura, allenamento, informazione, tempo da dedicare. Che può essere anche il tennis o l'astronomia o la musica.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, io non parlo del trekking domenicale.
> Intendo una passione seguita con dedizione. Attrezzatura, allenamento, informazione, tempo. Che può essere anche il tennis o l'astronomia o la musica.


Per questo pensavo diventasse un lavoro. Ribadisco che se non diventa qualcosa che crea disagio non c'è problema.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per questo pensavo diventasse un lavoro. Ribadisco che se non diventa qualcosa che crea disagio non c'è problema.


Credo che sia il sogno di molti, vivere della propria passione. Anche se per contro conosco persone bravissime in una qualche attività che invece ci tengono all'inverosimile a tenerla separata dal lavoro.

Una volta, quando mi si prospettava una professione musicale, ero molto interdetto. Credo di aver fatto bene a scegliere altro.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, perchè sarebbe dire che se hai famiglia non puoi essere così tanto appassionato di montagna da spendere in attrezzatura, allenarti, documentarti sulle vie e la logistica, e programmare viaggi o vacanze apposta. Invece questo succede ed è considerato normale e accettabilissimo, se non problematico per la coppia/famiglia. E' che arrampicarsi - come innumerevoli altre attività - è considerato più "adulto". Credo che il punto sia quello.
> 
> Tra l'altro, ci sono sempre più paesi in cui la carriera di videogiocatore (e non parlo di giochi d'azzardo) è ormai considerata alla stregua del professionismo sportivo.


Quoto :up:


----------



## feather (11 Agosto 2015)

Non so, a me l'idea di gente la cui passione è vivere in un universo inventato e non reale preoccupa un po'. 
Per loro più che altro.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non so, a me l'idea di gente la cui passione è vivere in un universo inventato e non reale preoccupa un po'.
> Per loro più che altro.


Ah, certo! Ma vale per qualsiasi universo inventato. Anche quello in cui sei Nadal o Messner. Su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, perchè sarebbe dire che se hai famiglia non puoi essere così tanto appassionato di montagna da spendere in attrezzatura, allenarti, documentarti sulle vie e la logistica, e programmare viaggi o vacanze apposta. Invece questo succede ed è considerato normale e accettabilissimo, se non problematico per la coppia/famiglia. E' che arrampicarsi - come innumerevoli altre attività - è considerato più "adulto". Credo che il punto sia quello.
> 
> Tra l'altro, ci sono sempre più paesi in cui la carriera di videogiocatore (e non parlo di giochi d'azzardo) è ormai considerata alla stregua del professionismo sportivo.


Sono d'accordo. Se hai una passione è così. Un mio amico è appassionato di modellismo (soprattutto navale e in legno) e ci butta sopra parecchio tempo spazio e risorse economiche. Anche il modellismo qui in Italia è visto un po' ai "limiti". Non proprio come il videogame, ma quasi. 
Però magari la gente che critica poi non si perde una puntata di "uomini e donne" o di tanta altra monnezza che abbonda in tv.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Se hai una passione è così. Un mio amico è appassionato di modellismo (soprattutto navale e in legno) e ci butta sopra parecchio tempo spazio e risorse economiche. Anche il modellismo qui in Italia è visto un po' ai "limiti". Non proprio come il videogame, ma quasi.
> Però magari la gente che critica poi non si perde una puntata di "uomini e donne" o di tanta altra monnezza che abbonda in tv.


Io e il mio compagno cazzeggiamo con Civilization entrambi, poi a tavola sul terrazzo in queste sere capita di sentire queste conversazioni:
"Napoleone mi ha chiesto la pace" "Ti ha offerto una città?" "Sì ma l'ho lasciata Puppet, se no mi saliva l'infelicità e poi si rallentano gli sviluppi" "l'annetterai più tardi" "certo, amore"


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Se hai una passione è così. Un mio amico è appassionato di modellismo (soprattutto navale e in legno) e ci butta sopra parecchio tempo spazio e risorse economiche. Anche il modellismo qui in Italia è visto un po' ai "limiti". Non proprio come il videogame, ma quasi.
> Però magari la gente che critica poi non si perde una puntata di "uomini e donne" o di tanta altra monnezza che abbonda in tv.


Ovviamente, anche il modellismo è stato una mia passione, in gioventù.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io e il mio compagno cazzeggiamo con Civilization entrambi, poi a tavola sul terrazzo in queste sere capita di sentire queste conversazioni:
> "Napoleone mi ha chiesto la pace" "Ti ha offerto una città?" "Sì ma l'ho lasciata Puppet, se no mi saliva l'infelicità e poi si rallentano gli sviluppi" "l'annetterai più tardi" "certo, amore"


Stima.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io e il mio compagno cazzeggiamo con Civilization entrambi, poi a tavola sul terrazzo in queste sere capita di sentire queste conversazioni:
> "Napoleone mi ha chiesto la pace" "Ti ha offerto una città?" "Sì ma l'ho lasciata Puppet, se no mi saliva l'infelicità e poi si rallentano gli sviluppi" "l'annetterai più tardi" "certo, amore"


Ci ho giocato qualche volta, bello ma troppo poco simulativo. IMHO il re degli strategici a turni è la serie "Heart of Iron", in particolare il 2. Simula il periodo dal 1936 al 1947. Si può prendere il controllo di qualunque stato del mondo (anche il più piccolo), e gestirlo dovendo tener conto di qualunque aspetto reale... economico, politico, geografico, diplomatico, tecnologico, industriale, sociale, e ovviamente militare... facendogli attraversare il periodo preguerra e poi la IIWW. Con l'Italia in una partita incredibile sono riuscito a puppetizzare l'intera Africa... tommy e franciosi go home


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ovviamente, anche il modellismo è stato una mia passione, in gioventù.


ah  io non ero proprio portato, in particolare litigavo con la colla :singleeye:


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ci ho giocato qualche volta, bello ma troppo poco simulativo. IMHO il re degli strategici a turni è la serie "Heart of Iron", in particolare il 2. Simula il periodo dal 1936 al 1947. Si può prendere il controllo di qualunque stato del mondo (anche il più piccolo), e gestirlo dovendo tener conto di qualunque aspetto reale... economico, politico, geografico, diplomatico, tecnologico, industriale, sociale, e ovviamente militare... facendogli attraversare il periodo preguerra e poi la IIWW. Con l'Italia in una partita incredibile sono riuscito a puppetizzare l'intera Africa... tommy e franciosi go home


Genere completamente diverso, ma tra gli strategici a turni ricordo con affetto e nostalgia l'intera serie degli X-Com (tranne le versioni "postume" open source, che non ho giocato).


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Genere completamente diverso, ma tra gli strategici a turni ricordo con affetto e nostalgia *l'intera serie degli X-Com* (tranne le versioni "postume" open source, che non ho giocato).


fantastica davvero, ora stanno avendo enorme successo le nuove versioni


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> fantastica davvero, ora stanno avendo enorme successo le nuove versioni


Delle quali critico però la grafica: vero che han lavorato quasi gratis per i due remake, ma dopo 15 anni dal primo capitolo si poteva osare di più....


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io e il mio compagno cazzeggiamo con Civilization entrambi, poi a tavola sul terrazzo in queste sere capita di sentire queste conversazioni:
> "Napoleone mi ha chiesto la pace" "Ti ha offerto una città?" "Sì ma l'ho lasciata Puppet, se no mi saliva l'infelicità e poi si rallentano gli sviluppi" "l'annetterai più tardi" "certo, amore"



io ed il mio ex compagno  precisi...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Delle quali critico però la grafica: vero che han lavorato quasi gratis per i due remake, ma dopo 15 anni dal primo capitolo si poteva osare di più....


Peccato, non l'ho giocata, quindi non l'ho vista... non ho più il coraggio di buttarmi sugli strategici a turni :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Delle quali critico però la grafica: vero che han lavorato quasi gratis per i due remake, ma dopo 15 anni dal primo capitolo si poteva osare di più....


giochi da tavolo invece? qualcosa?

io sono grande appassionata di Risiko.. anche nella sua versione più moderna (e complessa) Axis And Allies.. certo è lunghissima anche solo la preparazione del tabellone ed ogni partita dura ore.. però ne vale la pena.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> giochi da tavolo invece? qualcosa?
> 
> io sono grande appassionata di Risiko.. anche nella sua versione più moderna (e complessa)* Axis And Allies*.. certo è lunghissima anche solo la preparazione del tabellone ed ogni partita dura ore.. però ne vale la pena.


Bello!!!! :up:


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Bello!!!! :up:


molto.. diciamo che la preparazione è troppo macchinosa.. però è molto più stimolante del classico Risiko...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> molto.. diciamo che la preparazione è troppo macchinosa.. però è molto più stimolante del classico Risiko...


eh si, la partita è decisamente più simulativa di quella del Risiko.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> giochi da tavolo invece? qualcosa?
> 
> io sono grande appassionata di Risiko.. anche nella sua versione più moderna (e complessa) Axis And Allies.. certo è lunghissima anche solo la preparazione del tabellone ed ogni partita dura ore.. però ne vale la pena.


Risiko innumerevoli partite (ci ho conosciuto la mia ex), ma non mi son mai messo seriamente. Anche FutuRisiko e Risiko Master.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Risiko innumerevoli partite (ci ho conosciuto la mia ex), ma non mi son mai messo seriamente. Anche FutuRisiko e Risiko Master.


io sì.. io e il mio ex andavamo alle Game Master Night a giocare.. Risiko, Axis e vari altri..


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sì.. io e il mio ex andavamo alle Game Master Night a giocare.. Risiko, Axis e vari altri..


Bello!!!!!!


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Bello!!!!!!


molto  l'unico problema erano le totali incapacità sia di perdere sia di dissimulare la gioia in caso di vittoria del mio ex.. cose assolutamente fuori luogo in certi ambienti..

lui poi era molto più fissato di me.. giocava anche ai giochi di ruolo online (rosicando anche li) .. stava " a rota" con uno ambientato nella spazio in cui si dovevano conquistare i mondi.... ma ci faceva le notti...


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lui poi era molto più fissato di me.. giocava anche ai giochi di ruolo online (rosicando anche li) .. stava " a rota" con uno ambientato nella spazio in cui si dovevano conquistare i mondi.... ma ci faceva le notti...


Dark Orbit? Vega Conflict? Imperion? Ogame?


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dark Orbit? Vega Conflict? Imperion? Ogame?


Ogame!! :up: aveva fatto iscrivere anche me perchè così potevo inviargli delle cose credo, o qualcosa del genere.. poi si è preso la mia psw e ha iniziato a giocare con due profili :rotfl:

lui era appassionatissimo di Civilization...credo abbia cercato il gioco da tavolo in tutti i Romics e fiere varia a cui abbiamo partecipato..

e non apriamo l'OT fumetti e manga che non finisco più :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dark Orbit? Vega Conflict? Imperion? Ogame?


ma sei un esperto incredibile!!!


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sei un esperto incredibile!!!


Ieri parlavo col mio moroso della discussione qui sopra...
Sta fremendo per PES 2016! 
Gli ho detto che tu hai postato il trailer e ha sentenziato che parlo con la gente giusta!!!


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ogame!! :up: aveva fatto iscrivere anche me perchè così potevo inviargli delle cose credo, o qualcosa del genere.. poi si è preso la mia psw e ha iniziato a giocare con due profili :rotfl:
> 
> lui era appassionatissimo di Civilization...credo abbia cercato il gioco da tavolo in tutti i Romics e fiere varia a cui abbiamo partecipato..
> 
> e non apriamo l'OT fumetti e manga che non finisco più :rotfl:


Il maledetto! Ti ha usato come farm!!
Ovviamente, l'ho fatto anche io con altri titoli, anche se per lo più incastravo gli amici....

Su fumetti e manga, invece, giro la parola perchè non sono competente.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sei un esperto incredibile!!!


Il fatto è che molti browser game di 5-10 anni fa mi son trovato a doverli "studiare" per motivi in qualche modo professionali.

Quando si dice utile&dilettevole!


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il maledetto! Ti ha usato come farm!!
> Ovviamente, l'ho fatto anche io con altri titoli, anche se per lo più incastravo gli amici....
> 
> Su fumetti e manga, invece, giro la parola perchè non sono competente.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ah ecco... io l'ho fatto soltanto una volta e mi vergogno troppo ad ammettere con che gioco online


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ieri parlavo col mio moroso della discussione qui sopra...
> *Sta fremendo per PES 2016!*
> Gli ho detto che tu hai postato il trailer e ha sentenziato che parlo con la gente giusta!!!


ahahahah come lo capisco


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il fatto è che molti browser game di 5-10 anni fa mi son trovato a doverli "studiare" per motivi in qualche modo professionali.
> 
> *Quando si dice utile&dilettevole*!


eh si, in qualunque campo è il massimo :up:


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahah come lo capisco


Anche perché mi ha spiegato che è l'anniversario dei 10 anni da Pes 2006 che è cult...
Quindi non vede letteralmente l'ora...


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche perché mi ha spiegato che è l'anniversario dei 10 anni da Pes 2006 che è cult...
> Quindi non vede letteralmente l'ora...


eh beh certo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ovviamente, anche il modellismo è stato una mia passione, in gioventù.


Ci ho provato da piccolo ma non mi è mai piaciuto. Probabilmente è il motivo per il quale di solito mi uscivano fuori aborti mostruosi grondanti di colla che vagamente ricordavano un Tornado od un F16 (guardandoli con attenzione). Giusto un paio, che poi ho lasciato perdere. Tornando ai videogiochi, sono stato assai patito di FPS per un periodo. Non proprio tipo Doom o Painkiller ma qualcosa con un approccio sandbox più ragionato, tipo il primo FarCry (che adoro ancora, gli altri non sono semplicemente a quel livello). Oppure Crysis, anche. Un altro gioco che mi ha tolto la vita per un bel po' è stato Thief, ed anche Thief 2. Non sono FPS in senso stretto ma spaccavano di brutto. Mi è piaciuto molto Disohonored ultimamente, forse proprio perchè gli somiglia. I giochi sportivi, Pes e compagnia cantando, mi fanno cagare, tranne Leaderboard sul sessantaquattro quando avevo otto anni. Che giocone. Non sono per gli MMORPG o per gli RTS. Per gli strategici eventualmente preferisco quelli a turni. Ah, e non sono per i cooperativi comunque: odio tutti.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche perché mi ha spiegato che è l'anniversario dei 10 anni da Pes 2006 che è cult...
> Quindi non vede letteralmente l'ora...


ehhh... che tempi   ma io su ps2 allora giocavo la serie versione nippo, winning eleven :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ehhh... che tempi   ma io su ps2 allora giocavo la serie versione nippo, winning eleven :singleeye:



oddio winning eleven :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: fantastico....


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> odio tutti.


Naturalmente.

Una volta facevamo una cosa disdicevole. Lavoravo ai tempi in un ISP con dotazioni hardware e di banda fuori dal comune. Un giorno identificavamo un qualsiasi gioco online a fazioni. In ufficio tecnico ci iscrivevamo tutti, fondavamo la nostra alleanza/corporazione/gilda. Poi smontavamo il software di gioco, piazzavamo un paio di bot e fare il lavoro sporco e smaterializzavamo qualche migliaio di utenti in poche settimane. Poi andavamo oltre.

Tipo i Borg, ma senza assimilare.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio winning eleven :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: fantastico....


ma sarai grande tu :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Naturalmente.
> 
> Una volta facevamo una cosa disdicevole. Lavoravo ai tempi in un ISP con dotazioni hardware e di banda fuori dal comune. Un giorno identificavamo un qualsiasi gioco online a fazioni. In ufficio tecnico ci iscrivevamo tutti, fondavamo la nostra alleanza/corporazione/gilda. Poi smontavamo il software di gioco, piazzavamo un paio di bot e fare il lavoro sporco e smaterializzavamo qualche migliaio di utenti in poche settimane. Poi andavamo oltre.
> 
> Tipo i Borg, ma senza assimilare.


Mi rompono il cazzo ste cose. Le considero delle stronzate da repressi. Io non ho nulla contro chi gioca online, come pure con chi si vende un rene, sono cazzi suoi. Però manco gli vado a rompere il cazzo, hai presente? Nonostante le apparenze sono una persona piuttosto pacifica, con un carattere piuttosto peculiare non di meno, ma pacifico. Finchè non fai il coglione proprio davanti a me, ti lascio fare.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Naturalmente.
> 
> Una volta facevamo una cosa disdicevole. Lavoravo ai tempi in un ISP con dotazioni hardware e di banda fuori dal comune. Un giorno identificavamo un qualsiasi gioco online a fazioni. In ufficio tecnico ci iscrivevamo tutti, fondavamo la nostra alleanza/corporazione/gilda. Poi smontavamo il software di gioco, piazzavamo un paio di bot e fare il lavoro sporco e smaterializzavamo qualche migliaio di utenti in poche settimane. Poi andavamo oltre.
> 
> Tipo i Borg, ma senza assimilare.


ma che bastardi! Se oggi come oggi mi smaterializzassi l'avatar su dark souls, verrei a cercarti :miiiii:


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi rompono il cazzo ste cose. Le considero delle stronzate da repressi. Io non ho nulla contro chi gioca online, come pure con chi si vende un rene, sono cazzi suoi. Però manco gli vado a rompere il cazzo, hai presente? Nonostante le apparenze sono una persona piuttosto pacifica, con un carattere piuttosto peculiare non di meno, ma pacifico. Finchè non fai il coglione proprio davanti a me, ti lascio fare.


Lo so, è scorretto. Ma ci siamo limitati a pochi esperimenti. E giuro che lo facevamo per testare i buchi, soprattutto contro gli spambot, delle varie software house. Fondamentalmente cercavamo di far identificare i bot che scriveva il nostro responsabile della sicurezza compiendo evidenti massacri in brevissimo tempo/server. Ci hanno beccati solo una volta, e per puro caso. E comunque, erano tutti pay per win! 

Caso vuole che al tempo prendessimo la commissione di una simulazione meccanica cooperativa online per conto di una nota multinazionale. La quale simulazione doveva essere collegata a tutta la documentazione tecnica online sui loro prodotti. E noi di browser gaming ne sapevamo un cazzo.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma che bastardi! Se oggi come oggi mi smaterializzassi l'avatar su dark souls, verrei a cercarti :miiiii:


Una volta i più cattivi del server si sono coalizzati e ci hanno vaporizzato in una notte. E ben ci è stato.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sarai grande tu :up:


 amici maschi, cugini maschi.....


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Una volta i più cattivi del server si sono coalizzati e ci hanno vaporizzato in una notte. E ben ci è stato.


eh si, direi proprio


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Una volta i più cattivi del server si sono coalizzati e ci hanno vaporizzato in una notte. E ben ci è stato.


penso che se l'avessi fatto al mio ex ti sarebbe venuto a cercare veramente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: capirai, rosicone com'è...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> amici maschi, cugini maschi.....


 la forza scorre potente in te


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2015)

ho giocato un po' col pc, a Abe "ciao! seguimi! aspetta! protttt!" molto divertente e difficile
poi a Broken sword, anche l'ultimo che è tornato in 2d
poi a The wolf among us, carino, mi piacciono i punta e clicca


----------

